

NASA caught Photoshopping an image of Saturn's moons. What were they hiding? - lotusleaf1987
http://gizmodo.com/5659999/nasa-caught-photoshopping-an-image-of-saturns-moons-what-were-they-trying-to-hide

======
dbingham
They aren't hiding anything, they were combining three monocolor photographs
into a color composite, but had to account for the time difference and the
motion of the two planets. They posted the raw photos, there's nothing in
them.

People need to quit jumping after shadows. The more people cry wolf, the less
likely people are to believe it if a real conspiracy falls into their laps.

------
gcb
removing lens glare. nothing to see here.

it's probably the work of the guy that updates the website.

